
Ask HN: Freelancers, How do you find Toptal? - zabana
I&#x27;m considering to start a freelance business and many people pointed me to TopTal. How many of you are on the platform ? Can you please share your experience ? What are the projects like ? Cheers
======
Mizza
[Full disclosure, [https://gun.io](https://gun.io) co-founder here.]

If you're a serious, professional freelancer who wants to work with vetted
clients on well-managed teams on interesting work at great rates, I'd strongly
suggest you apply to work with us.

We've been doing this for 6 years and we're planning on ramping up our gig-
flow significantly over the next few months.

All of our competitors, who came after us and are VC-funded (we're proudly
bootstrapped), are in a constant race to the bottom in terms of client quality
and rates offered, but we're vigilant about maintaining a high quality
standard that serves to the professional freelancer. If you have any more
questions, shoot me a line at rich@gun.io - cheers!

~~~
zabana
cool ! I'll look into that. Cheers

